# SWAT 2017 Schedule



## MerkyWaters

Small Water Angler Teams 2017 Schedule. Check out our website and on facebook.

www.smallwateranglerteams.webs.com


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Merk,

Are you guys full this year?


----------



## ugabowhunter

Mr. McLure,

Can i get a sponsor's exemption for the 2/18 tx?


----------



## MerkyWaters

Sorry, Have not been on here in a while. 

We are still open for members.


----------

